# Farm Photos



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Random farm photos I've taken over the weeks.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

And more...



















Enjoy!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

No comments?


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

wow! you are a great photographer! i especially like the spider webs 

~AL615


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

very cool pics i lovet he spider webs!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

So pretty!! I love them!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome pics!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Amazing, i love the Spider webs


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

i love the one of the sky. There is always something so calming about sun up and sun down. 
you took really good pictures  you have a nice view from your ranch too


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome pictures!


----------

